# Vanishing Mantis...o.O



## captainmerkin (Apr 19, 2007)

Somehow one of my giant asian mantis vanished overnight the day before yesterday.

I had just moved my dead leafs into a large tank and then moved the giant asian into his new tank which is pretty much escapeproof as far as I can (could) tell.

when I got up in moring and checked them as usual it was no where to be found... so I checked thouroughly.... nothing in there 

I took the whole thing to peices including the moss and put it back together again, no sign of the little blighter anywhere.

Can only assume that he did escape and has now taken refuge in my bedroom, hopefully the cats did not eat it as they have been trying to open up my stick insects house and eat him.


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2007)

Look up high or near windows.


----------



## captainmerkin (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah I have been trying that with no luck so far  hope it turns up as had just shed recently and has been eating like a trooper.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 19, 2007)

I had an ooth hatch in my room last Thursday and am still finding random survivors around the house. Mom found one on the whole other side of the house and I found on on the floor last night. They somehow survived a week without fruit flies, maybe they got other bugs around the house lol.


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 19, 2007)

Bet it was a chinese ooth :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 19, 2007)

Just keep looking high. I had a mantis escape a month ago and I could never find it... so good luck!


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 19, 2007)

Nope, was a stagmomantis limbata.

The first one hatched in the trunk and I didnt get it till who knows how many days later, but I had found 2 survivors in the trunk from that ooth.


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh, i thought it might of been chinese beacause hatchlings of that species can go a week without food :roll:


----------



## Jenn (Apr 21, 2007)

Hope you find him soon.


----------



## sk8erkho (Apr 22, 2007)

AAAWW! That's too bad. But as the other replies have suggested. They seem to climb when not locked down. I have a routine of letting mine out for a few hours a day. I live in a one bedroom apt. But it's pretty spacious. Once I forgot I let the eldest Chinese out to hang on the windows as she normally does. She seemed to have disappeared when Ireturned. My 12yr. old suggested looking up as high as possible. And there she was lodged in a small space between the window blinds an the window frame. Just sleeping there. I opted to leave her there over night just to see where she'd turn up. Though she had changed location a bit. She was still up along the window's edge. Anytime I let any of them out they seem to end up along my window frame. Or hanging on my vines which are stringed along the window frame as well.

Keep looking. And we'll hope the Cat did not get to it. :shock:

Good luck!!


----------

